# Is this an OK deal?



## PintOfTetleys (Feb 24, 2021)

Do you buzzards think this is a fair deal? Plan on picking up Saturday, but a bit of drive so i'll need to decide on the spot. Are the Avons as great as they say? I don't mind paying a fair price but I see a WIDE price range for these boats on MB. Thanks!


View attachment 74501
View attachment 74502


*Avon Adventurer Raft & Trailer*

14’ long
Self bailing
Five chambers
Expedition (breaks down) rowing frame with oar locks
Aluminum dry box with removable and fold down passenger seat
Drop bag
Tractor rower seat (flips forward and rests on cooler
Stern seat with anchor rope jamb cleat
30# anchor and rope
Cataract oars, composite with oar stops and counter weights Three oars
Raft trailer with metal side wings, rear roller, and drop down winch, under storage, spare tire
Excellent shape, no tube holes or seam issues
12V pump, Hand pump. Repair kit.
Cam straps and life jackets

$5500


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

If the rubber is in good shape, yeah, I'd say so. The pictures make it look good, so likely worth checking out at least. I'd suggest bringing a spray bottle with soapy water and spraying down all of the seams to look for pinholes etc. I pulled the trigger on a similar Hyside setup - older rubber but kept in good shape - and I've been happy with it.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

I think you got a good one there check out where the floor meets the tubes and all seams for any sign of glue failure. I have been looking for just such a boat, with or without a trailer
Good Luck!


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

That appears to be an early 2000's Avon. If I recall correctly, there were some quality issues with the fabric from a few of the batches from those years when manufacturing was shifted to somewhere in Eastern Europe prior to phasing out river boats. You may ask for a pic of the serial number so you can know specifically what year model it is. With this you could check with an experienced raft repair person to ask them what they remember about any issues they recall from that year.

All that being said, I have a soft spot in my heart for Avons since they were the boats I learned in and used for many years. $5,500 seems like a reasonable price assuming the trailer isn't someone's DIY project. I'd definitely be tempted to check it out myself if it were somewhat close by.

And as others have said, give it a thorough once over before making your decision.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

The valve placement on the end of the tubes means it's a late model boat. I'd buy it. 🙂 It looks to be in great shape . Yes......Avon's are the best. 🐴


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

If the trailer has a clean title, full send. That’s a good package deal.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

That's a screaming deal for a late model Avon that LOOKS in the photos to be in stellar condition. I'd buy it in a heartbeat, but then I'm an Avon Snob.. Nothing, absolutely nothing, handles like an Avon. Damn near nothing lasts as long as an Avon either. You'll hand this down to your kids for sure. 

The boat alone, without the frame or trailer I can see going for 4K$ to the right person.. My buddy bought a late model PRO and paid 5200 for the rubber alone, same vintage, same APPARENT condition. He thought he got a decent deal, and I have to agree.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

SCREAMING DEAL!

There were floor and chafer issues with the SE models but if you don't abuse an SE floor, you'll be just fine. Id have to see the underside to know if its an SE model.

Either way, I'd Pounce bro.


----------



## PintOfTetleys (Feb 24, 2021)

yardsells said:


> SCREAMING DEAL!
> 
> There were floor and chafer issues with the SE models but if you don't abuse an SE floor, you'll be just fine. Id have to see the underside to know if its an SE model.
> 
> Either way, I'd Pounce bro.


Thanks for the heads up! What's the SE stand for and what are the characteristics to look for? Pissing myself waiting to grab this thing on Saturday! Will get it on the river Sunday.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

PintOfTetleys said:


> Thanks for the heads up! What's the SE stand for and what are the characteristics to look for? Pissing myself waiting to grab this thing on Saturday! Will get it on the river Sunday.


Special Edition. Cooley Urethane floor fabric and bottom chaffers.
If you hit the underside of the floor with a little MEK on a white rag and the color comes off on the rag, you've got yourself an SE.

Avon tried to compete with Hyside and their bottom TPU sprayed on chaffers. Not bad in theory but in practice... they used bostik 2402 to interface Cooley with aerazure fabric. Bostik 2402 isn't 100% compatible with TPU.

Don't let the floor over pressurize. Maintain the PRV and keep the floor in shade. You'll be fine.

Great boat.

I own a 2007 adventurer SE and love it.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

Today is the day you pick-up that Avon. Once it is yours do tell how and were you found it. I'm jealous cause I think you got a good one. I have a mid 90's 16' Avon pro and love it, but looking to add a 14' for those smaller trips plus lighter and less gear that I can wrestle with when I'm solo.
Best regards


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

PintOfTetleys said:


> Do you buzzards think this is a fair deal? Plan on picking up Saturday, but a bit of drive so i'll need to decide on the spot. Are the Avons as great as they say? I don't mind paying a fair price but I see a WIDE price range for these boats on MB. Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 74501
> ...


Wait...No 20 year old cooler???
Forget it.
What's that guy's number?


----------



## PintOfTetleys (Feb 24, 2021)

rivh2o said:


> Today is the day you pick-up that Avon. Once it is yours do tell how and were you found it. I'm jealous cause I think you got a good one. I have a mid 90's 16' Avon pro and love it, but looking to add a 14' for those smaller trips plus lighter and less gear that I can wrestle with when I'm solo.
> Best regards



She’s pretty sweet! Hardly a scratch on her. 06’ model. The boat glows. Going to get on the river tomorrow!

I posted an ISO ad on Craigslist. This is the only response I got. Crazy. [/QUOTE]


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Score.

Add a few D rings and you're ready for expeditions.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey how's that new Avon looking. I'm just wondering about that break down frame and who made it. I want to see if they (that is the manufacture) does just the front and back pieces. I have extra pipe and want to build my own frame simila to that one Thanks


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

rivh2o said:


> Hey how's that new Avon looking. I'm just wondering about that break down frame and who made it. I want to see if they (that is the manufacture) does just the front and back pieces. I have extra pipe and want to build my own frame simila to that one Thanks


That looks like a dre frame.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

Ya, that's what I figured. Thanks for the reply. I'll give em a call and maybe might be able to purchase just the corners and then fit something together with my extra aluminum pipe


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

rivh2o said:


> Ya, that's what I figured. Thanks for the reply. I'll give em a call and maybe might be able to purchase just the corners and then fit something together with my extra aluminum pipe


It's a tube the full width of the frame that has 2 bends on it, with the ends swaged to fit inside the side tubes. Hope that makes sense... A big "U" as it were


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

But not sure, cause it looks like the corners that fit into the side rails and the cross rails, the corners being the only piece swagged. If I could buy the four corners then drill holes in the front and back cross pieces and the two side rails I would be home free? I have extra pipe for just such a project.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

rivh2o said:


> But not sure, cause it looks like the corners that fit into the side rails and the cross rails, the corners being the only piece swagged. If I could buy the four corners then drill holes in the front and back cross pieces and the two side rails I would be home free? I have extra pipe for just such a project.


Now that I look at that one, yep, it is just corners. Never seen that before, but it does appear to be 1.5" piping.. not sure what the benefits of doing it that way are, but why not...


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a frame made of 1.5 pipe and fitted with speed-rail corners and tee's and sometimes it separates at the ends when the torque is to much. I have even drilled extra holes and added more set screws and still I have had it come apart at the ends when fully loaded, that's the draw back with single rail do it-yourself frames. The solution seems to be the swagged ends that hold together with the pins. I'm sure DRE doesn't just want to sell end pieces but then again selling is the way to increase their revenue and we are all in the same "boating community" here to help each other. Thanks for your input MNichols. That's what I like about the Buzz. (I might add that I did an upgrade to my 16' boat and bought the double rail sides plus the front and back pieces from DRE a couple years back and then fitted the other cross pieces with my own pipe to make a four bay frame). I just picked up a early 90's 14' Avon S.B. in great shape and I am thinking short of the same solution if I could just buy the corners I might be able to save some money and use the rest of the pipe I have from that 16' foot project for the "new" boat and instead of double rail frame would be single rail.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

rivh2o said:


> I have a frame made of 1.5 pipe and fitted with speed-rail corners and tee's and sometimes it separates at the ends when the torque is to much. I have even drilled extra holes and added more set screws and still I have had it come apart at the ends when fully loaded, that's the draw back with single rail do it-yourself frames. The solution seems to be the swagged ends that hold together with the pins. I'm sure DRE doesn't just want to sell end pieces but then again selling is the way to increase their revenue and we are all in the same "boating community" here to help each other. Thanks for your input MNichols. That's what I like about the Buzz. (I might add that I did an upgrade to my 16' boat and bought the double rail sides plus the front and back pieces from DRE a couple years back and then fitted the other cross pieces with my own pipe to make a four bay frame). I just picked up a early 90's 14' Avon S.B. in great shape and I am thinking short of the same solution if I could just buy the corners I might be able to save some money and use the rest of the pipe I have from that 16' foot project for the "new" boat and instead of double rail frame would be single rail.


Have you tried pinning the speed rail fitting to the frame piping? Might bust the aluminum\magnesium fitting though...

Just a thought 🤔


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, Wow. I have not thought of that. That just might work and be to simple solution. Since I already have drilled new holes into the speed rail parts by adding a pin through the hole and a new hole drilled into the pipe it would give enough strength to the corners when attached with a pin and could solve the problem and work. <Brilliant MNichols


----------



## PintOfTetleys (Feb 24, 2021)

Dre frame. Just the corners are bent, pinned just inside the corner. The guy I got it from said he got the frame and raft to be horse packed. Breaks down into pretty tight package.


----------



## PintOfTetleys (Feb 24, 2021)

Do you guys know why the previous owner would have the oar towers angled inward towards to boat? Be that the tops are welded and unadjustable, makes me think this was purposeful. I don't see this design offered on dre's website. Rowed a couple times like this and feels a little odd...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

PintOfTetleys said:


> Do you guys know why the previous owner would have the oar towers angled inward towards to boat? Be that the tops are welded and unadjustable, makes me think this was purposeful. I don't see this design offered on dre's website. Rowed a couple times like this and feels a little odd...


You can loosen the setscrews on the offset tee and rotate it however you'd like..


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

That is a DRE frame that Clavey River Equipment designed and sold.









Clavey Expedition Whitewater Rowing Frame


Description The Clavey Expedition Whitewater Rowing Frame. When your parameters for a raft frame include: indestructible, versatile and lightweight - The Clavey Expedition Frame is exactly what you're . . . Size: 68"W x 80"L; 70"W x 87"L; 74"W x 89"L. Shipping: Do Not Ship - Pickup at Clavey...




shop.clavey.com


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

I have the same frame in the three bay version. The oars towers are from AAA Inflatables and are meant to be rotated 180 degrees. That makes the oar locks angle outwards when the towers are vertical. You can use them as they are currently rotated, but need to angle the towers out which reduces the oar lock height and increases the spacing.

You could replace your towers with DRE towers. That would give you the same height and width with the correct oar lock angle . I'd be interested in getting your AAA towers as spares.


----------

